# Goyard Cap Vert



## jforjasmine

hi,
first time posting here. so i am addicted to Goyard after my first St Louis purchase in 2018. i am now lusting for a crossbody and came across the Cap Vert.

1) anyone with this bag who can share your review on this (size, strap length), cos info is far and few?

2) any mod shots would be greatly appreciated (esp if you are about 160cm tall).

thanks!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Anyone? Im interested as well


----------



## jforjasmine

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Anyone? Im interested as well



i totally forgot about this thread. I ended up purchasing the Cap Vert in Rouge - love it but have not reached out for it in a while.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

jforjasmine said:


> i totally forgot about this thread. I ended up purchasing the Cap Vert in Rouge - love it but have not reached out for it in a while.


Any mod shots and what fits inside?


----------



## annie9999

Here you go.  One picture is with my iphone X and the other is with the mini Senat and a card case inside.  

I can put more in and post if you like?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

annie9999 said:


> Here you go.  One picture is with my iphone X and the other is with the mini Senat and a card case inside.
> 
> I can put more in and post if you like?
> 
> View attachment 4869738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869739




How often do you use it? Any wear/tear? What are the pros/cons of this bag?


----------



## annie9999

This is a very new purchase.  I have only used it a couple of times.  So far so good.  The strap drop is comfortable and it holds what I need it to hold.  Also I love an outside pocket.


----------



## jencl3

This is my capvert in the classic black ($1640+tax)! I've only had it for 2 months but I've definitely used it more over my nano speedy and chanel woc because it's so easy to match with and carefree since it's all canvas.

(I'm ~62cm for reference!)


----------



## Swanky

Love it! Is the strap adjustable?


jencl3 said:


> This is my capvert in the classic black ($1640+tax)! I've only had it for 2 months but I've definitely used it more over my nano speedy and chanel woc because it's so easy to match with and carefree since it's all canvas.
> 
> (I'm ~62cm for reference!)
> 
> View attachment 4878490
> View attachment 4878491


----------



## annie9999

The strap is adjustable.  It is a great bag.


----------



## jencl3

Swanky said:


> Love it! Is the strap adjustable?


yes its adjustable! i wear it on the longest setting


----------



## starlitgrove

I’ve had mine for a year now and I’ve been using it regularly because the colour cheers me up (esp during these times!) and it can fit quite a lot!

i’ve tried to open it as wide as I can when taking the photo - it fits a card holder, the smallest senat, powerbank, wet wipes, my keys, airpods, and my phone. In the photo, I have put an old iPhone 6s, but it can also easily fit my iPhone 11. I’m very satisfied with it and am actually thinking of getting another one in a more classic colour like black or grey. Hope this helps you somehow!


----------



## fanki1983

starlitgrove said:


> I’ve had mine for a year now and I’ve been using it regularly because the colour cheers me up (esp during these times!) and it can fit quite a lot!
> 
> i’ve tried to open it as wide as I can when taking the photo - it fits a card holder, the smallest senat, powerbank, wet wipes, my keys, airpods, and my phone. In the photo, I have put an old iPhone 6s, but it can also easily fit my iPhone 11. I’m very satisfied with it and am actually thinking of getting another one in a more classic colour like black or grey. Hope this helps you somehow!
> 
> View attachment 4886590
> View attachment 4886591



I love the yellow colour - I love green too!  Does the yellow pattern gets dirty over time?  I seen some preloved ones the photos looks like the bag colour  got "darkened" over time...

Its a shame every time I travel and go to Goyard store they don't have any cap vert (not even the black colour)..


----------



## starlitgrove

fanki1983 said:


> I love the yellow colour - I love green too!  Does the yellow pattern gets dirty over time?  I seen some preloved ones the photos looks like the bag colour  got "darkened" over time...
> 
> Its a shame every time I travel and go to Goyard store they don't have any cap vert (not even the black colour)..



I have not noticed any darkening of the colour, but then I've had for only a year so we shall see as time passes by  I've also occasionally cleaned it with a soft damp cloth so perhaps that helps with the colour staying bright?

They seem to stock them less? The last time I was at the London store, they had one but only for display. Hope you find yours soon!


----------



## doni

I am in love with my new St Louis and I was thinking this little bag could be the answer to my search for a carefree and versatile crossbody to take on walks in the park which looks like it is going to be my main going out activity for months to come... I didn’t know it is not easy to get.  I am going to ask the Paris store right away.


----------



## doni

So I asked about this bag and was told it can only be purchased in person at the store. I just found the SA finishing his message with a chirpy “we look forward to seeing you soon at our store to pick it up!” was a tad out of touch... In Paris of all places...  I felt like answering: yeah, I wish I could jump on a train and pick it up personally but in case you have not noticed we are bang in the middle of a pandemia you know?

Their sales must be taking a hit with such inflexible policies...


----------



## starlitgrove

doni said:


> So I asked about this bag and was told it can only be purchased in person at the store. I just found the SA finishing his message with a chirpy “we look forward to seeing you soon at our store to pick it up!” was a tad out of touch... In Paris of all places...  I felt like answering: yeah, I wish I could jump on a train and pick it up personally but in case you have not noticed we are bang in the middle of a pandemia you know?
> 
> Their sales must be taking a hit with such inflexible policies...



I tried the Distance Sales on their website to get a black one here in London and was also told to come to the store in person. Wondering what's the use of Distance Sales option now lol.


----------



## doni

starlitgrove said:


> I tried the Distance Sales on their website to get a black one here in London and was also told to come to the store in person. Wondering what's the use of Distance Sales option now lol.


It depends on the model. I was able to buy the St. Louis with the Distance Sales option, but not the Cap Vert...


----------



## c18027

doni said:


> So I asked about this bag and was told it can only be purchased in person at the store. I just found the SA finishing his message with a chirpy “we look forward to seeing you soon at our store to pick it up!” was a tad out of touch... In Paris of all places...  I felt like answering: yeah, I wish I could jump on a train and pick it up personally but in case you have not noticed we are bang in the middle of a pandemia you know?
> 
> Their sales must be taking a hit with such inflexible policies...



This is surprising as many boutiques in France (such as Hermès) are contacting their clients to say that they are temporarily re-closing due to the pandemic.


----------



## londongal2009

starlitgrove said:


> I tried the Distance Sales on their website to get a black one here in London and was also told to come to the store in person. Wondering what's the use of Distance Sales option now lol.


I was able to get the Cap Vert through the London Distance Sales service a few weeks ago. They initially told me to come in store but I made it clear that with Covid it was difficult for everyone to travel to central London, and was able to do it remotely.


----------



## starlitgrove

londongal2009 said:


> I was able to get the Cap Vert through the London Distance Sales service a few weeks ago. They initially told me to come in store but I made it clear that with Covid it was difficult for everyone to travel to central London, and was able to do it remotely.



Thank you, I have responded the same to them, hopefully I will hear back.


----------



## annie9999

I was able to get the cap vert by calling the NYC store without going in.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

I was able to place a phone order for the Cap Vert after being on the Chicago store's waitlist for a few months.  

Has anyone had issues with color transfer on the bag from jeans?


----------



## luxurypursuer

Hi can anyone confirm if there's colour transfer on goyard special colour bags from denim?

I really want to get a yellow or red crossbody style


----------



## starlitgrove

luxurypursuer said:


> Hi can anyone confirm if there's colour transfer on goyard special colour bags from denim?
> 
> I really want to get a yellow or red crossbody style


I have a yellow and wear denim jeans a lot  (dark indigo, black, light, acid wash). So far, no colour transfer.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Has the Cap Vert been discontinued??  I'm looking at the new Goyard website and it's not listed . . .


----------



## Red J

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Has the Cap Vert been discontinued??  I'm looking at the new Goyard website and it's not listed . . .


I wouldn't put too much stock in the Goyard website, it appears to be under development and a lot of items aren't included there. I did see Cap Vert in the Miami boutique just last month, and while they didn't appear to have all the colors on hand I did specifically ask what models were being discontinued and the only one they knew of at that time was the Monte Carlo mini.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Red J said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in the Goyard website, it appears to be under development and a lot of items aren't included there. I did see Cap Vert in the Miami boutique just last month, and while they didn't appear to have all the colors on hand I did specifically ask what models were being discontinued and the only one they knew of at that time was the Monte Carlo mini.



Great, thanks!  That's a relief.  I already have it in black but I've been thinking about adding a grey one!


----------



## misspakie

I just ordered one through the NY Madison store! I also emailed the general inquiry email on the site and they got back to me pretty quickly saying they have plenty of colors in stock.


----------



## naobird

I have it in blue (light blue not navy) and it is very practical. I put my wallet and iphone 11 and nowadays a little bottle of hand sanitizer in there and my
keys. It’s light and practical and I haven’t noticed any wear and tear because it’s goyard.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

misspakie said:


> I just ordered one through the NY Madison store! I also emailed the general inquiry email on the site and they got back to me pretty quickly saying they have plenty of colors in stock.




How much did it end up to be?


----------



## misspakie

The Black/tan was $1,818 (with tax and shipping $30)!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

misspakie said:


> The Black/tan was $1,818 (with tax and shipping $30)!




Not bad! Was the packaging discreet? I don't exactly trust my neighbors, ha


----------



## misspakie

Right? The price wasn't so bad. Packaging was discreet. It also has to be signed and the sender information doesn't say Goyard. It says like GINC. I sent to my sister's apartment and had my mom stay there and sign for it!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

misspakie said:


> Right? The price wasn't so bad. Packaging was discreet. It also has to be signed and the sender information doesn't say Goyard. It says like GINC. I sent to my sister's apartment and had my mom stay there and sign for it!




I may just pull the trigger  thanks so much !


----------



## c18027

The price just increased today in the U.S. on several Goyard pieces, including the Cap Vert.

Black/black and black/tan increased from $1695 to $1785.
Special colors increased from $2130 to $2230.

Cross-posted in the pricing thread.


----------



## misspakie

c18027 said:


> The price just increased today in the U.S. on several Goyard pieces, including the Cap Vert.
> 
> Black/black and black/tan increased from $1695 to $1785.
> Special colors increased from $2130 to $2230.
> 
> Cross-posted in the pricing thread.



 good thing I bought last week!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Damn...I wish I knew about the price increase . The cap vert has been on my radar.  I’m torn between the Black and Tan, navy, and green.  I currently own the Artois MM in black, and St. Louis GM in grey


----------



## sengsouline

CaribeanQueen said:


> Damn...I wish I knew about the price increase . The cap vert has been on my radar.  I’m torn between the Black and Tan, navy, and green.  I currently own the Artois MM in black, and St. Louis GM in grey


Same I should have bought this before the alpin mini which I got in black. I also have the St. Louis gm in grey haha. Waiting for the form email from the NY store but I’m going for it in black/tan.


----------



## Tatownz

I had to resort to getting this beauty online since I don't see myself going overseas anytime soon as there is no Goyard in Australia. I love how easy this bag is and how it doenst scream unless you know the brand.


----------



## kitty nyc

I love the cap vert and it’s currently my favorite bag. Super light and love the zipper closure. I tried on the Belvedere pm today and now want that one too!


----------



## Ironishii

Help me decide Cap very users! I am contemplating getting a good size Goyard crossbody bag (Cap vert or Belvedere perhaps) for travel, or well when I need a small bag for when lunching out.haha
I like the simplicity of the cap vert but wondering if it's worth the money given the limited size amd material. I dont exactly baby my bags. I have the trusty gucci marmont bag that has been abused but has held up. Everyone has the same bag though so it's time to go.


----------



## Ironishii

Updating this 
Went with the Sac Cap Vert in Black/Tan. It was a "blind buy" (in that I've never seen it IRL before the purchase), but yaasss it definitely was the right choice! Plus, it can fit so much inside. 
Sharing this image for reference in case you're still deciding whether it's worth the buy:
my passport (and its thick holder!), ccy envelope, iPhone 7, big-ass Anker power bank (thicker than the Samsung S20+, which can also still fit inside!), 2 charging cables, small wallet, card holder, key holder, 50ml hand sanitizer, 25g lucas papaw ointment (haha), lip moisturizer..and yet there's still some space left (i.e. top of the phones) plus the internal pocket (can fit my cardholder) and the external pocket.


----------



## kikiii_24

Ironishii said:


> Updating this
> Went with the Sac Cap Vert in Black/Tan. It was a "blind buy" (in that I've never seen it IRL before the purchase), but yaasss it definitely was the right choice! Plus, it can fit so much inside.
> Sharing this image for reference in case you're still deciding whether it's worth the buy:
> my passport (and its thick holder!), ccy envelope, iPhone 7, big-ass Anker power bank (thicker than the Samsung S20+, which can also still fit inside!), 2 charging cables, small wallet, card holder, key holder, 50ml hand sanitizer, 25g lucas papaw ointment (haha), lip moisturizer..and yet there's still some space left (i.e. top of the phones) plus the internal pocket (can fit my cardholder) and the external pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077114


Wow thanks for sharing this!

In total how much did it come out to? Thinking about getting the black/black!


----------



## Ironishii

kikiii_24 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing this!
> 
> In total how much did it come out to? Thinking about getting the black/black!



HK store price is 13,400HKD (about 1,740 USD)
Yes, go for it! 
At first I thought I was crazy dropping the $$$ on a canvas bag, but I super love it! It has a thick lining so more durable (than St Louis at least). And the leather quality is really good!


----------



## kitty nyc

Ironishii said:


> HK store price is 13,400HKD (about 1,740 USD)
> Yes, go for it!
> At first I thought I was crazy dropping the $$$ on a canvas bag, but I super love it! It has a thick lining so more durable (than St Louis at least). And the leather quality is really good!


I agree! It actually keeps its shape really well and is lighter than most other bags plus the canvas is water resistant. I’m going to pull the trigger on the Belvedere pm next!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Wondering if anyone has had the same issue -- I'm noticing wrinkling in the leather along the zipper.  I'm assuming this is from opening the bag, but I thought the leather would have just gradually softened, not wrinkle like this.  I've only had it for about 6 months and haven't used it all that much.  Also seems odd that it's only happening on one side of the zipper.  Is this normal?  If anyone else has seen this, does it get better with time and normal use?


----------



## hikarupanda

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Wondering if anyone has had the same issue -- I'm noticing wrinkling in the leather along the zipper.  I'm assuming this is from opening the bag, but I thought the leather would have just gradually softened, not wrinkle like this.  I've only had it for about 6 months and haven't used it all that much.  Also seems odd that it's only happening on one side of the zipper.  Is this normal?  If anyone else has seen this, does it get better with time and normal use?
> View attachment 5097471
> 
> View attachment 5097472


I think this is normal due to wear. This leather seems more rigid than the one they use on the mini Saigon.


----------



## mscupcake

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Wondering if anyone has had the same issue -- I'm noticing wrinkling in the leather along the zipper.  I'm assuming this is from opening the bag, but I thought the leather would have just gradually softened, not wrinkle like this.  I've only had it for about 6 months and haven't used it all that much.  Also seems odd that it's only happening on one side of the zipper.  Is this normal?  If anyone else has seen this, does it get better with time and normal use?
> View attachment 5097471
> 
> View attachment 5097472


I've had mine for a few years now and have worn it daily without babying--I have some rubbing/peeling, but don't have any vertical creases.


----------



## hikarupanda

Goyard lovers! I’m super excited to be able to get the sky blue cap vert from Chicago NM!! My SA just rang me up and I cannot wait to receive it! Hope I will love it in person!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Congrats! I just picked up a Black and Tan cap vert. Apparently this bag style is quite exclusive. They never show the Black and Tan colorway on the display… always a special color and you must ask for it. Even so, they shuffle to off somewhere to show you the Black and Tan


----------



## hikarupanda

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Wondering if anyone has had the same issue -- I'm noticing wrinkling in the leather along the zipper.  I'm assuming this is from opening the bag, but I thought the leather would have just gradually softened, not wrinkle like this.  I've only had it for about 6 months and haven't used it all that much.  Also seems odd that it's only happening on one side of the zipper.  Is this normal?  If anyone else has seen this, does it get better with time and normal use?
> View attachment 5097471
> 
> View attachment 5097472



I just received my Sky blue one today and mine already has these creases on one side. I’m guessing as soon as the SA opened the bag to take the stuffing out the opening of the bag already caused these. Looks to me this leather is very rigid. I think it’s normal tho I’m not super happy on a new bag…


----------



## hollyyih

hikarupanda said:


> I just received my Sky blue one today and mine already has these creases on one side. I’m guessing as soon as the SA opened the bag to take the stuffing out the opening of the bag already caused these. Looks to me this leather is very rigid. I think it’s normal tho I’m not super happy on a new bag…
> 
> View attachment 5128972


Awww, but the color looks great! How do you like the bag?


----------



## hikarupanda

hollyyih said:


> Awww, but the color looks great! How do you like the bag?



I haven’t used it obviously since I just got it. I like the blue color. The bag is very lightweight and the size is just right for my daily essentials. Here’s me trying on the bag. Plz excuse my dirty mirror lol!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

hikarupanda said:


> I haven’t used it obviously since I just got it. I like the blue color. The bag is very lightweight and the size is just right for my daily essentials. Here’s me trying on the bag. Plz excuse my dirty mirror lol!


That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## hollyyih

hikarupanda said:


> I haven’t used it obviously since I just got it. I like the blue color. The bag is very lightweight and the size is just right for my daily essentials. Here’s me trying on the bag. Plz excuse my dirty mirror lol!



looks amazing on you!


----------



## hollyyih

Just bought a Cap Vert in black! Will hopefully get it early next week.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

hollyyih said:


> Just bought a Cap Vert in black! Will hopefully get it early next week.
> View attachment 5130493


Beautiful! How much was this (USD)?


----------



## hollyyih

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Beautiful! How much was this (USD)?



1785!


----------



## hollyyih

Finally got my Cap Vert and I love it!


----------



## hollyyih

Does anyone know where the serial number is on the Cap Vert?


----------



## peedeep

anyone know how much in euro in classic color and special color?

tx!


----------



## parks11

peedeep said:


> anyone know how much in euro in classic color and special color?
> 
> tx!



+1 on this


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Welcome home Cap Vert in beautiful black & tan. Love the shape, the size, the adjustable strap, and the side pocket on the outside.  Pretty much a repeat of all that love this cutie!


----------



## sparklywacky

What is the current price in the US?

And I wonder if this bag can be customized with initials?


----------



## strawbery526

Anybody know how much this would be in CDN? Thanks!


----------



## yoshikitty

Can someone tell me if the iPhone 13pro max fits in the bag? Thank you!


----------



## yoshikitty

hikarupanda said:


> I just received my Sky blue one today and mine already has these creases on one side. I’m guessing as soon as the SA opened the bag to take the stuffing out the opening of the bag already caused these. Looks to me this leather is very rigid. I think it’s normal tho I’m not super happy on a new bag…



Your bag is beautiful!  I wonder if the creases worsened after several months use?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

yoshikitty said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  I wonder if the creases worsened after several months use?



I've seen in person at the boutique and yes, the iphone 13 pro max wil lfit


----------



## techNix

sparklywacky said:


> What is the current price in the US?
> 
> And I wonder if this bag can be customized with initials?



bought one this weekend in Black/Black!
$1785 for Classic colors
I think I remember $2230 for the Special colors. (There were a lot of Greys and Greens of every model on display in Dallas, don’t know if that’s a stock thing or current theme?)


----------



## sparklywacky

techNix said:


> bought one this weekend in Black/Black!
> $1785 for Classic colors
> I think I remember $2230 for the Special colors. (There were a lot of Greys and Greens of every model on display in Dallas, don’t know if that’s a stock thing or current theme?)


Did your cap vert have any creases on the leather piping?


----------



## Mariana*

Just got this cutie! I'm in love!


----------



## whoneedspockets

Mariana* said:


> View attachment 5288176
> 
> 
> Just got this cutie! I'm in love!


so pretty. wish it came with a box though


----------



## Swanky

None of mine came with boxes, I guess it’s not their thing… I have 3 items varying from large to small - no boxes. They came immaculately wrapped I must say!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Agree with Swanky!  Wish my bags came with boxes.  However, my wallet came in a box…a small green Goyard box☺!


----------



## yoshikitty

Swanky said:


> None of mine came with boxes, I guess it’s not their thing… I have 3 items varying from large to small - no boxes. They came immaculately wrapped I must say!



I don't understand why they don't provide boxes. The dust bag is just too small/short for the handles of the tote bags.
I think the 233 comes with a box, when the SA showed me the bag, she took it out from a box.
The two wallets we bought came in a nice little green box.  Then my husband's 8 watch box doesn't come with a box, which is quite weird in our opinion.


----------



## Mariana*

whoneedspockets said:


> so pretty. wish it came with a box though



Yeah, me too! I'd love to have a Goyard box, but i've never even seen one.


----------



## boybaglover

Hi all, does anyone know what's the current price for cap vert in London and Paris?  Travelling to Europe soon and thinking where to get my first goyard.


----------



## littleunicorn

boybaglover said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what's the current price for cap vert in London and Paris?  Travelling to Europe soon and thinking where to get my first goyard.



Cap-Vert pm UK prices Classic colours: black Goyardine canvas with black leather or natural leather finishes, valued £1270 (April 2022)


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just got mine!


----------



## t2square

Dear experienced owners of Cap-Vert,
The hardware that the strap is attached looks like it has a screw that can be unscrewed (see attached picture). Can it be unscrewed or is it merely cosmetic?  It doesn’t appear to be purely cosmetic as the screw locks at a random position when you look at the pictures of the different colors. The strap is a bit thin and I wonder if I could possibly replace it with the adjustable Sangle PM strap which will eliminate all the issues I expect to have with the thin strap. I think a wider strap will make the bag more gender versatile.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## wonderboii

I just purchased a cap vert in green yesterday (might post a picture!) from my local boutique here in Chicago. 

This is my first goyard piece and I’m curious how it’s going to hold up over time. Anyone have this bag for a few years at this point, that can bring me some insight?


----------



## Lwy

boybaglover said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what's the current price for cap vert in London and Paris?  Travelling to Europe soon and thinking where to get my first goyard.


I went to the London boutique last week (24/06/2022) with a friend as she was after the Cap Vert. SA said it was £1520. They had yellow, white and Burgandy.


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone taller here have the cap vert they can show a mod shot of?  I’m 5’10” and worry it won’t go long enough….


----------



## MainlyBailey

Purselover724 said:


> Does anyone taller here have the cap vert they can show a mod shot of?  I’m 5’10” and worry it won’t go long enough….


Hope someone else taller chimes in- I’m 5’2 and even at it’s longest, it hits just at the upper hip. I wish it were longer.


----------



## Purselover724

MainlyBailey said:


> Hope someone else taller chimes in- I’m 5’2 and even at it’s longest, it hits just at the upper hip. I wish it were longer.


Yikes haha. That doesn’t bode well for me!  Oh well!!


----------



## ljveslenio

How much is this exactly and do they ship her in Canada? My wife like this bag and I am thinking giving this as a surprise anniversary gift. I appreciate any response regarding my question. 
thanks!
Lester


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Can anyone share the current price in Paris?


----------



## Swanky

This is in the price thread:



livioxvi said:


> *Paris: June 2022*
> 
> Saint-Sulpice Card Wallet (Classic): 280€
> Saint-Sulpice Card Wallet (Colours): 340€
> 
> St Pierre Card wallet (Classic): €490
> St Pierre Card Wallet (Colors) €590
> 
> Saint-Florentin Wallet (Classic): 730€
> Saint-Florentin Wallet (Colours): 870€
> 
> Sesame Key Ring (Classic): 190€
> Sesame Key Ring (Colours): 225€
> 
> Cap-Vert PM Bag (Classic): 1410€
> Cap-Vert PM Bag (Colours): 1760€





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Can anyone share the current price in Paris?


----------



## lxrac

Hi what's current price in US? I like the regular black.


----------



## na294

wonderboii said:


> I just purchased a cap vert in green yesterday (might post a picture!) from my local boutique here in Chicago.
> 
> This is my first goyard piece and I’m curious how it’s going to hold up over time. Anyone have this bag for a few years at this point, that can bring me some insight?


I have had mine for 3 years now and unfortunately it needed to go back for a repair.  The paint has held up very well but the zipper broke.  I think the wallet I was using was too big though so it is most likely my fault. I also used it quite intensively.  In any case it was repaired free of charge and all is well now.


----------



## lxrac

na294 said:


> I have had mine for 3 years now and unfortunately it needed to go back for a repair.  The paint has held up very well but the zipper broke.  I think the wallet I was using was too big though so it is most likely my fault. I also used it quite intensively.  In any case it was repaired free of charge and all is well now.


I'm really thinking about buying this, is the strap adjustable?


----------



## na294

lxrac said:


> I'm really thinking about buying this, is the strap adjustable?


Yes it is.  I am 5 foot 8 and its at hip level at the longest length.  Honestly super practical and under the radar.


----------



## lxrac

na294 said:


> Yes it is.  I am 5 foot 8 and its at hip level at the longest length.  Honestly super practical and under the radar.


Ooooh I like! can it fit an ipad mini?


----------



## na294

lxrac said:


> Ooooh I like! can it fit an ipad mini?


I don't have an iPad mini but I it fittest the largest current iPhone with no problem.


----------



## ys1004

lxrac said:


> Hi what's current price in US? I like the regular black.


I just spoke with an SA and the current price for the black is $1870. I was told there will be a $300 price increase on 8/1 on the bag as well.


----------



## mac01

Purchased the Tan/Black Cap Vert on 7/30 through Distance sale from the Beverly Hills store for $1870.


----------



## lepetitelook

mac01 said:


> Purchased the Tan/Black Cap Vert on 7/30 through Distance sale from the Beverly Hills store for $1870.



Can you share details on what a distance sale entailed and how you went about it? I’m interested in purchasing this exact bag. Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Please remember to add your pics/pricing to our Library, it's such a great quick resource for searches!


----------



## mac01

lepetitelook said:


> Can you share details on what a distance sale entailed and how you went about it? I’m interested in purchasing this exact bag. Thank you!


Hi! When you go to the Goyard website and scroll down, click on Product and Sales information under Customer Service and fill out that form. Based on your local address, an SA from your nearest store should contact you. Once I filled that form, I got a text from the SA in under 48 hours. The store sent me a form to sign and then payment was through a link. It was a very easy process. Just know that all sales are final and as long as you're sure of the bag you want, distance sales is awesome. The bag was $1870 plus tax and they also did charge a $30 shipping fee. If you're unsure of the bag or size, I would recommend heading to a store if you have one close to you. Hope this helped!


----------



## lepetitelook

mac01 said:


> Hi! When you go to the Goyard website and scroll down, click on Product and Sales information under Customer Service and fill out that form. Based on your local address, an SA from your nearest store should contact you. Once I filled that form, I got a text from the SA in under 48 hours. The store sent me a form to sign and then payment was through a link. It was a very easy process. Just know that all sales are final and as long as you're sure of the bag you want, distance sales is awesome. The bag was $1870 plus tax and they also did charge a $30 shipping fee. If you're unsure of the bag or size, I would recommend heading to a store if you have one close to you. Hope this helped!


Incredibly helpful. Thank you so much for the insight!


----------



## mac01

lepetitelook said:


> Incredibly helpful. Thank you so much for the insight!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Purselover724

mac01 said:


> Hi! When you go to the Goyard website and scroll down, click on Product and Sales information under Customer Service and fill out that form. Based on your local address, an SA from your nearest store should contact you. Once I filled that form, I got a text from the SA in under 48 hours. The store sent me a form to sign and then payment was through a link. It was a very easy process. Just know that all sales are final and as long as you're sure of the bag you want, distance sales is awesome. The bag was $1870 plus tax and they also did charge a $30 shipping fee. If you're unsure of the bag or size, I would recommend heading to a store if you have one close to you. Hope this helped!


Is it credit card payment or bank transfer?


----------



## mac01

Purselover724 said:


> Is it credit card payment or bank transfer?


Hi! Its a credit card payment. I just used Apple Pay to make the payment.


----------



## wonderboii

na294 said:


> I have had mine for 3 years now and unfortunately it needed to go back for a repair.  The paint has held up very well but the zipper broke.  I think the wallet I was using was too big though so it is most likely my fault. I also used it quite intensively.  In any case it was repaired free of charge and all is well now.


Thank you for this info - super good to know because I was most worried about the paint fading/chipping. 

I have noticed that the opening is quite tight. It’s the smallest bit of a struggle getting in my lv toiletry 15. But so far, I have been loving this bag so much!


----------



## wonderboii

Purselover724 said:


> Does anyone taller here have the cap vert they can show a mod shot of?  I’m 5’10” and worry it won’t go long enough….


I’m 5’9 and I wear mine on the shortest adjustment and it hits right above my hip. It has a decent amount of holes so you should find a good length!


----------



## starlitgrove

I haven’t used mine in ages but I took her out of the dust bag last night and noticed this:


I must have scraped it on something and didn’t notice  I don’t know if I should send to Goyard and ask what they can do or to one of those 3rd party like Restory.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Anyone know the latest price in £, € or $


----------



## juicyam1

KensingtonUK said:


> Anyone know the latest price in £, € or $


Would love to know as well!


----------



## t2square

1690€ in France, all colors


----------



## ljveslenio

We got this today from UK. This actually didn’t pass quality control. Just the zipper don’t close at the end that much. No other apparent defect. Linings and stitches are intact and in good condition. The leather and strap looks great. Cheaper price for only 700pounds. Can’t complain my wife is so happy!


----------



## t2square

ljveslenio said:


> We got this today from UK. This actually didn’t pass quality control. Just the zipper don’t close at the end that much. No other apparent defect. Linings and stitches are intact and in good condition. The leather and strap looks great. Cheaper price for only 700pounds. Can’t complain my wife is so happy!


Enjoy! Beautiful color!  I don‘t believe Goyard will knowingly sell products that don't pass quality control. Also the company is not known to discount. Was it purchased preloved?


----------



## Chimmy

Has anyone ever personalized a Cap-Vert? 
I don't know if Goyard even takes it in for personalization.


----------



## fanki1983

Every time during my travels to Goyard stores over the world pre pandemic I had no luck scoring a cap vert in person.  Fingercrossed to my next trip to Singapore next month.. if not I will go to Japan an try my luck again next year


----------

